# Need help rotating Xigmatek 90 degrees on AM2+



## MT Alex (Aug 2, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had a good solution for turning a Xigmatek 90 degrees on an AMD board.  It would be nice if my cooler fan blew directly out the back fan.  Also, right now my cpu fan is sucking hot air right off of my video card.  I bought a Type X retention module, but have no real idea on how to make it work with my board.


----------



## Fatal (Aug 2, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708046

or 

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/441911-custom-brass-mounts.html

or this seems much better to me I think I will get this 

http://www.jab-tech.com/Thermalright-S-clip-Heatsink-mounting-clip-pr-3446.html

Pics of it installed
http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/cpu/hr01/installation_cpu_cooler_hr01.htm#k8

I was thinking the same thing will look for more and post what I find. 

Edit: Oops didnt see you already have the type X will look for how to make it work


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 2, 2009)

*Gee, that was fast*

Thanks for your quick response.  I like the looks of Thermalright's S Clip, it looks a little easier than fiddling with the 775 push pins. However, my Xigmatek doesn't have the hole on the top for the center pin, but I'm sure that could be worked around.

In regards to the Type X module, I'm not sure I have all of the appropriate hardware, as the kit came with no innerspring screws.  I don't know what the heck those are, I was hoping just to use the push pins that came with the cooler.  It seems when reading the first review on Newegg that these must be a necessary part.  I'm inferring that they must replace the push pins on the 775 brackets?

Keep on Rockin'


----------



## Fatal (Aug 2, 2009)

I found this will have to look for the Megahalems retention mechanism though. 

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/502899-installing-megahalems-am2-socket-photolog.html


----------



## Darknova (Aug 2, 2009)

Looking at that X-type mounting, it should be incredibly easy to mount the Xiggy with just a quick trip to a local hardware store.

Basically you want to mount the Intel mounting mechanism on the Xigmatek cooler, remove the push-pins (they come apart relatively easily). Then using a combination of washers and a nut of the correct size you just pop the Xigmatek cooler on the bracket and screw it down.

This is just what I've been looking for, now if I can just find one in the UK I'll be set.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 2, 2009)

*Yup, that's it*

Thanks guys, that is exactly what I was looking for.  I was wondering about the simple bolt and nut option.

Keep on Rockin'
Montana Alex


----------



## Darknova (Aug 2, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Thanks guys, that is exactly what I was looking for.  I was wondering about the simple bolt and nut option.
> 
> Keep on Rockin'
> Montana Alex



Well let me know how it goes. You can't get these in the UK so I'd need to import one, if all goes well on your end I have a few phone calls to make


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 2, 2009)

Howdy folks!
Well, I got that cooler mounted this afternoon.  It turned out pretty well, and probably could have been handled without removing the motherboard, but I took it out anyhow.  The following pictures pretty much speak for themselves.  I used a 4" grinder to remove the tab on the 775 bracket, but a dremel would also work, albeit much slower.  Removing the tabs and mounting the brackets on top aleviated the different height issues between the AM2 and 775 systems.  The nuts were easily reaced with a 5.5mm socket.
The nuts were .19 each, and the washers were .10.  The Type X bracket ran me 2.99 at Newegg.
I really like the looks of the hardware Fatal found, and someday I will probably go that route, but this worked with what was on hand.

Thanks again


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Damn!  I've been looking for exactly this solution!

I am so buying the X-Type today!


----------



## Darknova (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok, me wanty


----------



## Nick89 (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome! I was just wondering how I could mount my xiggy so the hot air would blow to my exhaust fan!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 2, 2009)

Putting this in my cart as we speak.


----------



## Darknova (Aug 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Putting this in my cart as we speak.



Any chance you could do me one and ship to me?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 2, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Any chance you could do me one and ship to me?



lol. If need be. Never shipped anything over seas tho, so don't really know what I would need to do.


----------



## Darknova (Aug 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> lol. If need be. Never shipped anything over seas tho, so don't really know what I would need to do.



Stick it in a Jiffy bag (padded envelope?) and ship it


----------



## Wile E (Aug 2, 2009)

After shipping to my house, it costs $9 each, plus whatever it would cost to ship to you. That OK?


----------



## Fatal (Aug 3, 2009)

MT Alex It looks great I am going to have to get one of the mounting kits soon. Once you have it running for a while please let us know if your temps lowered.  I want it 90-degrees for my first memory solt. I am not sure if that will help as I have a Scythe Ultra Kaze 120mm 3,000RPM. Its fan dimensions are 120mm x 120mm x 38mm so I will have to check to see if I will be ok. That and I have to get more memory my dominators are shot again this board does not like them and they are not supported. May get these: 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166

Sweet job MT Alex I am sure this will help out some people that are looking to mount theirs  90-degree's.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 7, 2009)

*Well...*

It's been five days since I rotated my s983 90°, and I have noticed some drops in my temperature.  It should also be noted that when I took the cooler off it looked like I had applied the thermal compound a little thick, and used less when I remounted it. 
   Anyhow, prior to the rotation my lowest idle temp was 34°, and at max load would reach 53°.  After rotating the cooler my idle dropped to 32° and a max load of 50°.  This was also on days that were reaching 90° outside.  Today it is a very comfortable 63° outside, and my idle hit a record low of 28.5.  All temps and load tests were recorded with AMD OverDrive.
  I'm pretty happy with the results.  Obviously, some of the recorded temperature drops could have been from improper thermal paste application, but I don't think that it accounts for all of the positive outcome.  It also looks a lot more nifty through the clear side panel of my case, staring down the barrel of my cooler fan.  Hope this helps.
   Now if anyone could tell me why my Cool 'n' Quite doesn't work after I change my multiplier in the bios...


----------



## Meltdown (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks AMt Alex pics show it all now off to get that x thing


----------



## Kantastic (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks Alex, I was asking about this 2 days ago and this REALLY explained a lot.

PS - Would this work on other coolers?


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 8, 2009)

*You bet*

Kantastic, the method I used will work with any cooler that has the two holes tapped in the base to accommodate the 775 bracket system.  However, I just made a cursory search of most of the big name coolers at Newegg, and they all come with some sort of mounting bracket for the 775 system.  

It is the Enzotech Type X AM2 bracket that plays the key ingredient.  With this bracket any 775 mounting hardware can be fiddled with to work on your AM2 board, whether it is monkeying with the push pin hardware like I did, or simply using the bracket that comes with the cooler that matches up with the four bolts on the Type X bracket.


----------



## Nick89 (Sep 5, 2009)

how do you mount the Xigmatek Thor's hammer or the S1283 with the X-type? 

theres no conceivable way to mount ether of them with the X-type without modding.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 5, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> how do you mount the Xigmatek Thor's hammer or the S1283 with the X-type?
> 
> theres no conceivable way to mount ether of them with the X-type without modding.



Well I did it the other week, but yeah, it requires a slight bit of modding.

You take the Intel push-in mounts, remove the pushpins, remove the little bent tab bit on the bottom so that you can screw the mounts on the top-side of the cooler base and using washers and screw nuts, mount the cooler.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 5, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> how do you mount the Xigmatek Thor's hammer or the S1283 with the X-type?
> 
> theres no conceivable way to mount ether of them with the X-type without modding.


use the the 775 mounting clips and nuts and washers


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 5, 2009)

*Ya, what they said, and I said earlier*

These folks are right.  I just looked at the manuals on the Xigmatek website, the base is the same as mine.  Didn't you see my pics above?  Pull the pins and grind the tabs.

Darknova, how did you finally end up getting the Type X bracket in the UK?


----------



## Nick89 (Sep 5, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Well I did it the other week, but yeah, it requires a slight bit of modding.
> 
> You take the Intel push-in mounts, remove the pushpins, remove the little bent tab bit on the bottom so that you can screw the mounts on the top-side of the cooler base and using washers and screw nuts, mount the cooler.



I'm now using the Thor's Hammer and this is impossible now.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 5, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> These folks are right.  I just looked at the manuals on the Xigmatek website, the base is the same as mine.  Didn't you see my pics above?  Pull the pins and grind the tabs.
> 
> Darknova, how did you finally end up getting the Type X bracket in the UK?


 well actually no pins to pull with the Xigmatek's


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 5, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> I'm now using the Thor's Hammer and this is impossible now.


did it come with 775 mounts?
WHY not explain
maybe someone can help


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 5, 2009)

*Geez*

Okay, I went to the xigmatek website again, and downloaded the Thor's Hammer manual.  This cooler should be even easier than my 983 or the s1283 because the 775 brackets are already made to mount on top of the cooler.  And like jmcslob says there aren't the push pins to remove on that model like there are with my 983.
I have included both frames in case you have lost your manual.  The bolts on the Type X bracket line up with the corrisponding 775 holes on the hardware provided.  You may not even need to use nuts and washers from the hardware store because of the provided stuff in frame two.
One thing to note, I moved my 775 brackets to the top of the cooler to resolve the issue of differing heights between the AMD and Intel chips.  You may need to go to the hardware store and get longer 3mm bolts, remove the shorter bolts from the Type X (they screw in from the back) and replace them with the longer ones.  This will give you enought threads to use nuts or the included jazz.  You may just need to clip some length off the springs with the included hardware.
Hopefully this clears things up.  It really will work, I have done it, so have a bunch of people who reviewed the bracket on Newegg.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 5, 2009)

And note, if you use longer bolts, you don't have to grind the Xigmatech mounts. All you should have to do is flip them upside down and bolt them on.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 5, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Darknova, how did you finally end up getting the Type X bracket in the UK?



Wile E bought me one then shipped it to me 



Wile E said:


> And note, if you use longer bolts, you don't have to grind the Xigmatech mounts. All you should have to do is flip them upside down and bolt them on.



The Type-S mount has bolts that are twice as long, not sure if they'd reach the mounts if you did that though...


----------



## Nick89 (Sep 6, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Okay, I went to the xigmatek website again, and downloaded the Thor's Hammer manual.  This cooler should be even easier than my 983 or the s1283 because the 775 brackets are already made to mount on top of the cooler.  And like jmcslob says there aren't the push pins to remove on that model like there are with my 983.
> I have included both frames in case you have lost your manual.  The bolts on the Type X bracket line up with the corrisponding 775 holes on the hardware provided.  You may not even need to use nuts and washers from the hardware store because of the provided stuff in frame two.
> One thing to note, I moved my 775 brackets to the top of the cooler to resolve the issue of differing heights between the AMD and Intel chips.  You may need to go to the hardware store and get longer 3mm bolts, remove the shorter bolts from the Type X (they screw in from the back) and replace them with the longer ones.  This will give you enought threads to use nuts or the included jazz.  You may just need to clip some length off the springs with the included hardware.
> Hopefully this clears things up.  It really will work, I have done it, so have a bunch of people who reviewed the bracket on Newegg.



Yea it looks like it in the manual but I have the actual thing sitting here with me. At best you could get a loose fit with the type-X, there are numerous issues that I don't feel like describing.


----------



## Fatal (Sep 6, 2009)

I bought the Enzotech Type-X AM2 Retention should have it this week some time. I also picked up some G-skills since my Dominators are too tall. They dont gel with my board - Not compatible so I hope I can get higher clocks soon!


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 6, 2009)

Nick I hope you get my PM soon! Don't buy the Thor's Hammer again after the RMA!


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 6, 2009)

*All warm and fuzzy*

It's nice to see people are finding this thread helpful, or at least interesting enough to comment on.  This was my first thread, and my first time ever posting on any forum.  I was genuinely surprised when Fatal answered back so quickly, and everyone else who helped out.  Now I check the "New Posts" link in the morning before work and periodically during the evening.

You guys are cool.


----------



## Fatal (Sep 6, 2009)

Good people here and many with a lot of knowledge  I have had many help me out the forum is great. I do hope having it 90 degrees helps me out. Even if its 2c will be worth it to me I think my memory has been my problem. 3.8 GHz is my goal stable so I am keeping my fingers crossed. I hope I just don't have a bad apple


----------



## Darknova (Sep 6, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Good people here and many with a lot of knowledge  I have had many help me out the forum is great. I do hope having it 90 degrees helps me out. Even if its 2c will be worth it to me I think my memory has been my problem. 3.8 GHz is my goal stable so I am keeping my fingers crossed. I hope I just don't have a bad apple



7'C idle temp drops for me


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 6, 2009)

Fatal said:


> I bought the Enzotech Type-X AM2 Retention should have it this week some time. I also picked up some G-skills since my Dominators are too tall. They dont gel with my board - Not compatible so I hope I can get higher clocks soon!



Is this the G-Skills you bought?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166

I think I will order those as well, currently using kingston valuram 800, not impressed.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 6, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Is this the G-Skills you bought?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166
> 
> I think I will order those as well, currently using kingston valuram 800, not impressed.


 8gb ddr2-1100  MATCHED SET WOW
I think he means something like this............
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231195
Which is a fantastic deal to
I am usuing the g.skil you have listed they are good too


----------



## WSP (Sep 6, 2009)

any info on how to rotate 90° on another cooler than Xiggy? TRUeX perhaps?


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 6, 2009)

WSP said:


> any info on how to rotate 90° on another cooler than Xiggy? TRUeX perhaps?




It would work in the same way.


----------



## burrito (Sep 6, 2009)

If I get this type-S mount (instead of a type-X) will I still need to mod the clips to attach a XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 to my AM2+ mobo? I don't have any tools for modding the clips but I still want to do the 90 degree rotation.  

Also will I need to remove my mobo from the case to remove the old mount and add this one on? Or can I just screw them from the top?


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 6, 2009)

WSP said:


> any info on how to rotate 90° on another cooler than Xiggy? TRUeX perhaps?



The True Rev. C comes with a new mounting kit that allows you to mount AM3 processors in any direction!


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 7, 2009)

burrito said:


> If I get this type-S mount (instead of a type-X) will I still need to mod the clips to attach a XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 to my AM2+ mobo? I don't have any tools for modding the clips but I still want to do the 90 degree rotation.
> 
> Also will I need to remove my mobo from the case to remove the old mount and add this one on? Or can I just screw them from the top?



Okay.  First, looking at the pics of the S Type on Newegg, the screws may be long enought that you will have enough threads above the brackets by putting them on top upside down.  It is also very possible that you may not need the washers and nuts, you could just put the brackets on your Ziggy and use the screws from the top:  through the top of the 775 mounting bracket down into the S mount, rather than installing the screws through the bottom of the S Type bracket and then using washers and screws on top of the cooler.

Second, it depends on the amount of reinforcement that your motherboard has behind the processor slot as to whether or not you have to remove your motherboard.  The S and X Type brackets come with reinforcement that goes behind the board.  I have a Gigabyte MB and the stock reinforcement was fine, I could have done it all without removing the board.  Refer to my pics and explanation on page 1.

Good Luck and Good Hunting
Alex


----------



## burrito (Sep 7, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Okay.  First, looking at the pics of the S Type on Newegg, the screws may be long enought that you will have enough threads above the brackets by putting them on top upside down.  It is also very possible that you may not need the washers and nuts, you could just put the brackets on your Ziggy and use the screws from the top:  through the top of the 775 mounting bracket down into the S mount, rather than installing the screws through the bottom of the S Type bracket and then using washers and screws on top of the cooler.
> 
> Second, it depends on the amount of reinforcement that your motherboard has behind the processor slot as to whether or not you have to remove your motherboard.  The S and X Type brackets come with reinforcement that goes behind the board.  I have a Gigabyte MB and the stock reinforcement was fine, I could have done it all without removing the board.  Refer to my pics and explanation on page 1.
> 
> ...


I have this motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128014
I didn't see any screws on it though so I don't know what I would have to do.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 7, 2009)

Does it still have a bracket on the back?

If it doesn't you'll need to buy a new set of mounts in order to do the things these guys are suggesting.

If it does have a bracket and it has threaded holes then you just have to take the push pins out.


----------



## burrito (Sep 7, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Does it still have a bracket on the back?
> 
> If it doesn't you'll need to buy a new set of mounts in order to do the things these guys are suggesting.
> 
> If it does have a bracket and it has threaded holes then you just have to take the push pins out.



Yes it does have a bracket on the back, I opened up the other side of the case and there was a hole in the case that let me see the bracket there. I just wanted to make sure I could rip those things off before I broke something lol


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd still do it carefully if I were you, I've managed to crack a PCB pulling out those types of push pins!


----------



## Fatal (Sep 7, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Is this the G-Skills you bought?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166
> 
> I think I will order those as well, currently using kingston valuram 800, not impressed.



Yeah those are the ones should do well I hope.  good reviews on them to and they are not as tall plus to me.


----------



## WSP (Sep 7, 2009)

burrito said:


> I have this motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128014
> I didn't see any screws on it though so I don't know what I would have to do.
> http://www.pcper.com/images/reviews/398/cpusock.jpg



maybe use this tool to pick those push-pins out:

http://www.rickly.com/sai/images/TWEEZER.JPG


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Pics of how Jmcslob did it*

I used the current AMD retainer in conjunction with the enzotech type-x
First I had to grind off the side screw tabs 
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=1667&pictureid=9376
Then I drilled 4 holes with a 1/16" drill bit into the AMD retention clip to match the Enzotech Type X bottom support post I wanted to keep these for more support, I used a Sharpie to mark each spot prior to drilling
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=1667&pictureid=9377
I then used Aaron Alpha (like super glue but industrial strength) to permenately bond the 2 together
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=1667&pictureid=9379
Following the steps above I grinded the tabs off the 775 mounting clips and placed them like this
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=1667&pictureid=9382
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=1667&pictureid=9383
I then attached the Modded Heatsink fan retention clip to the motherboard
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=1667&pictureid=9384
Then I simply used 4 4-40 nuts to secure it to the mobo
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=1667&pictureid=9385
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=1667&pictureid=9386
You may have noticed that when I placed the Enzotech type-X onto the Heatsink fan retention clip, I off set it to the left, I did that to align The HSF with the rear Exhaust fan
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=1667&pictureid=9387
I know it's not the best picture but look how exact the HSF and rea exhaust line up
I will update this post as soon as things are working right
Idle  





under full load with Wprime


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 9, 2009)

Fantanstic.  I like the new approach, it seems a little more involved, but you get to keep the crossbow type mounting system.  Keep us updated on your temps.
Good job,
Alex


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 9, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Fantanstic.  I like the new approach, it seems a little more involved, but you get to keep the crossbow type mounting system.  Keep us updated on your temps.
> Good job,
> Alex


Exactly...if for some reason I needed to flip it back, I would have the option to use the 775 mount or the AMD retainer, I will be making a few adjustments such as eliminating a fan, but temps remain about the same, just slightly better


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 9, 2009)

Alex my second 4830 has dropped 16c 
WOW ok so far my cpu is at 33c same with the board(-no change), 37c master 4830(-3c change), 40c  slave 4830(-16c change)....
I'll post a lot of screenshots soon, I'm gonna drop a fan (top fan) do some cable management and move a hard drive, this is sweet< haven't had options like this since my last Intel build


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 9, 2009)

That's some pretty exciting stuff.  16 degrees is an ass load.  Incidentally, my current computer is the first one I have ever built, and I built it so I would finally have a computer that could run games at or near their highest settings.  But now I rarely even play my games, I spend most of my time tinkering with my case or reading about how other people are tinkering with theirs.  It's not what I expected.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 9, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> That's some pretty exciting stuff.  16 degrees is an ass load.  Incidentally, my current computer is the first one I have ever built, and I built it so I would finally have a computer that could run games at or near their highest settings.  But now I rarely even play my games, I spend most of my time tinkering with my case or reading about how other people are tinkering with theirs.  It's not what I expected.


It's so much fun tho, right


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 9, 2009)

Damn Tootin!


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 9, 2009)

Meh.  Man up and use a drill.


----------

